# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Metrovarikon laajennus ja HKL:n kustannusarviot

## teme

En oikein tiedä millä alifoorumille tämä kuuluu...

Metrovarikon laajennuksesta päättäminen tänään kaupunginvaltuustossa. Menee varmaankin läpi ja hyvä niin, mutta KH:n (15.3) huomatautukset on mielenkiintoisia:



> Säilytystilan lopullinen kokonaistarve selviää sen jälkeen kun päätökset metron jatkamisesta Sipoon suuntaan on tehty. Uuden säilytyshallin kolmas halli on varattu Sipoon metrolle ja se toteutetaan, mikäli Sipoon metro toteutuu. Uudistilojen osalta aikataulu tarkentuu metron laajentumisen edellyttämien vaunuhankintojen toteutumisaikataulun mukaan.
> 
> Hankkeen kaikkien vaiheiden yhteenlaskettu kustannusennuste ilman arvonlisäveroa hintatasossa 8/2009, RI = 112,8 ja THI = 108,6, on 57,6 milj. euroa.
> 
> Taloussuunnitelmassa 20102012 hankkeen toteuttamiseen on varattu 19,2 milj. euroa.
> 
> Hankesuunnitelman mukaan rahoitustarve taloussuunnitelmavuosina 20102012 on 43,0 milj. euroa eli yli kaksinkertainen taloussuunnitelmaan verrattuna.


Minkä minä luen niin että KH/Talouskeskus alkaa olla kypsä siihen että hankesuunnitelmissa mikä tahansa metroon liittyvä budjetti kaksinkertaistuu talousarviosta.



> Hankkeen toteuttaminen hankesuunnitelman mukaisesti tarkoittaa talous- ja suunnittelukeskuksen mukaan taloussuunnitelmassa HKL:n investointien rahoittamiseen merkityn, jo sinällään erittäin suuren lainarahoituksen kasvua entisestään. Talous- ja suunnittelukeskus kuitenkin puoltaa hankesuunnitelman hyväksymistä. Jatkosuunnittelussa hankkeen kokonaiskustannuksia tulee pyrkiä alentamaan.
> 
> Khs toteaa, että talous- ja suunnittelukeskus kiinnittää aivan perustellusti huomiota siihen, että HKL-liikelaitoksen tulee kyetä tehostamaan hankesuunnitteluprosessiaan taloussuunnitelmavaiheen kustannusarvioiden pitävyyden parantamiseksi. Vuoden 2011 talousarvion ja taloussuunnitelman 20112013 valmistelun yhteydessä HKL-liikelaitoksen tulee tarkastella kriittisesti koko investointiohjelmaansa lainarahoituksen kasvun hillitsemiseksi.


Mitäköhän tästä sitten seuraa, jos mitään?

----------


## Albert

7.4.: Päätös: Ehdotuksen  mukaan / Enligt förslaget

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

YLE uutisoi aiheesta tänään. Kumma juttu, kun varikon kaksinkertaistuneet kustannukset saa aikaiseksi tällaista tunteiden kuumentumista, mutta länsimetron kaksinkertaistuneet kustannukset lakaistaan melko tehokkaasti maton alle.

----------


## hylje

Löylyä lisää: toimittajille voisi vinkata länsimetron samantapaisesta hintasiirtymästä paljon suuremmassa mittakaavassa. Kallis metro ei ole hyväksi kenellekkään, paitsi nyt tietenkin rakentajille.

----------


## teme

> YLE uutisoi aiheesta tänään. Kumma juttu, kun varikon kaksinkertaistuneet kustannukset saa aikaiseksi tällaista tunteiden kuumentumista, mutta länsimetron kaksinkertaistuneet kustannukset lakaistaan melko tehokkaasti maton alle.


Myöhästynyt kommentti tähän: Tämä on ihan oikeasti äärimmäisen tärkeä asia.

Yksi hyvin yksinkertainen tapa perustella kalliskin joukkoliikennehanke on että halvemmaksi se kuitenkin tulee kuin uudet moottoritiet. Eli siis joukkoliikenne on kaupunginkamreerin vinkkelistä halvempaa. Tämä on ehkä isoin syy miksi ratahankkeet ovat myötätuulessa, samoin se että keskustatunneli kaatui johtui loppujen lopuksi siitä että se oli lopulta niin älyttömän hintainen.

Joukkoliikennettä kannattavatkin poliitikot valittavat täysin aiheesta, joukkoliikennepuolella ei ole yksinkertaisesti varaa menettää kustannususkottavuutta. Jos kustannuksia ei tiedetä niin sitten suositaan pieniä projekteja jossa tierakentaminen on vahvoilla, tehdään liittymä kerrallaan. Ja tämä ei käytännössä ole pelkästään metropuolen ongelma, vaikka siihen littyen arviot tuppaavat räikeämmin ylittyvän, vähemmän valistunut päättäjä näkee tämän vain niin että kaikki raideluvut voi kertoa kahdella jatkossa.

On se sitä tai ei, se nyt vaan näyttää tahalliselta kun Länsimetro, automaattimetro ja viimeisenä metrovarikko maksaakin säännönmukaisesti tuplat sen mitä alunperin arvioitiin. Jos tämä on tahallista niin se on todella lyhytnäköistä politiikointia, joku hanke saadaan läpi mutta jatkossa kaikki vaikeutuu. Eli ihan oikeita laskelmiakaan ei uskota, eli ei pidetä kannattavina, eli rataa ei tehdä. Ja jos ei ole tahallista, mitä epäilen esim. varikon kohdalla, niin laittakaa nyt ne arviointimallit kuntoon ja sitä odotellessa vaikka riskikertoimet suuremmaksi! Se on huomattavasti helpompi selittää Kaupunginhallitukselle että tämä maksaakin 50 miljoonaa vähemmän kuin luulimme.

----------


## Antero Alku

> On se sitä tai ei, se nyt vaan näyttää tahalliselta kun Länsimetro, automaattimetro ja viimeisenä metrovarikko maksaakin säännönmukaisesti tuplat sen mitä alunperin arvioitiin. Jos tämä on tahallista niin se on todella lyhytnäköistä politiikointia, joku hanke saadaan läpi mutta jatkossa kaikki vaikeutuu. Eli ihan oikeita laskelmiakaan ei uskota, eli ei pidetä kannattavina, eli rataa ei tehdä.


Tämä ongelmahan on jo täyttä totta. Tampereella ei uskota esitettyihin kustannuslaskelmiin ja päälehti on revitellyt, miten Ranskassakin maksaa monta kertaa sen mitä Tampereella sanotaan. Jokerin ja Laajasalon kanssa on ollut samoja vaikeuksia Helsingissä. Eikä pelkästään hankkeen hinnassa, vaan myös varman päälle tehdyt matka-aikalaskelmat aiheuttavat hankaluuksia, etenkin kun vertaillaan bussin ajoaikoihin, jotka ovat perinteiseen tapaan epätodellisia.

Ja miksi kansa uskoisi, että yhtäkkiä alettaisiin laskea rehellisesti, kun Espoosta toimialajohtaja Loukokin lohkaisi julkisesti pari vuotta sitten, että näinhän sen kuuluu ollakin. Muuten ei mene päätökset läpi valtuustossa.

Antero

----------

